

Remember AbstractSingletonProxyFactoryBean? C.f.: Zend_Gdata_YouTube_VideoEntry - nicobn
http://framework.zend.com/apidoc/1.7/Zend_Gdata/YouTube/Zend_Gdata_YouTube_VideoEntry.html

======
nicobn
<sarcasm>This is what's wrong with PHP !</sarcasm>

